# Größe mehrerer per find gefundener Dateien addieren



## NeMeSiS1987 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss in Unix die Gesamtgröße aller Dateien in einem Ordner, die älter als ein Jahr sind, herausfinden.
Die Dateien zu finden ist kein Problem:

```
find . -mtime +365
```

Nun brauche ich deren Größe.
Wenn ich die habe, kann ich, denke ich, mit folgendem Befehl:

```
awk '{tot += [size]} END {tot=tot/1024 ; printf(" TOTAL SIZE (kb): %4.2f\n",tot)}'
```
die Gesamtgröße ausrechnen, oder!?

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen! Danke im Voraus!

Grüße
NeMeSiS


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde hier zu du greifen:

```
find . -print0 -mtime +365 | du -ch --files0-from=- | tail -n1
```
Das tail hab ich verwendet, weil ich es du nicht abgewöhnen konnte, die Größe jeder einzelnen Datei auszugeben.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NeMeSiS1987 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Aber bei mir kennt das "du" die angegeben Parameter nicht. Liegt das vielleicht an HP-UX?

Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Oktober 2009)

NeMeSiS1987 hat gesagt.:


> Aber bei mir kennt das "du" die angegeben Parameter nicht. Liegt das vielleicht an HP-UX?


Ja, scheint so. Dann eben doch mit awk:

```
find . -type f -mtime +365 -exec ls -l {} \; | awk '{tot += $5} END {printf(" TOTAL SIZE (kb): %4.2f\n", tot/1024)}'
```

Grüße, Matthias


----------

